# 3 triệu chứng cảnh báo các bà bầu đang thiếu canxi trầm trọng



## vietmom (18/8/18)

*Nếu gặp 3 triệu chứng sau, các bà bầu nhanh chóng đến cơ sở y tế để được tư vấn bổ sung canxi ngay lập tức.*

*1. Đau lưng*
Đau lưng là hiện tượng mà mẹ bầu nào cũng gặp phải trong thai kỳ. Tuy nhiên, nếu mẹ bầu cảm thấy quá đau, cần phải đến ngay bệnh viện để khám, tránh tình trạng thiếu canxi hoặc liên quan đến các bệnh về thận như có sỏi, viêm, ứ nước.




_Đau lưng là dấu hiệu của việc thiếu Canxi trầm trọng_​ 
*2. Đau nhức cơ bắp và chuột rút*
Ngoài đau lưng thì tình trạng đau nhức ở đùi, bắp chân, bàn chân và hay gặp tình trạng tê chân, chuột rút, đặc biệt vào ban đêm cũng là những dấu hiệu mẹ bầu đang thiếu hụt canxi và cần đi khám để bổ sung ngay.

_

_
_Thường xuyên bị chuột rút_​ 
*3. Răng lung lay, móng tay dễ gãy, tóc rụng*
Những triệu chứng tưởng chừng bình thường như răng vàng, dễ lung lay, móng tay và tóc dễ gãy, rụng, xương giòn cũng là dấu hiệu báo cho mẹ bầu biết đang thiếu hụt lượng canxi cần thiết. Thậm chí, mẹ bầu cũng nên để ý đến những hiện tượng nguy hiểm hơn như co giật các cơ mặt và chi trên với bàn tay co rúm, các ngón tay chụm lại giống như bàn tay người đỡ đẻ đó là triệu chứng hạ canxi huyết quá mức.




​Lưu ý, trong quá trình mang thai mẹ cần bổ sung sắt và canxi để có lợi cho thai nhi phát triển. Tuy nhiên bổ sung canxi ảnh hưởng đến sự hấp thụ sắt. Do đó, hai không thể được thực hiện cùng một lúc, tốt nhất là cách nhau khoảng 30 phút. Không nên bổ sung quá nhiều canxi mà không có chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ như vậy sẽ làm canxi tích tụ trong các mạch máu của nhau thai, dẫn đến nhau thai lão hóa, làm ảnh hưởng đến sự hấp các chất dinh dưỡng, và sức khỏe thai nhi.

*Canxi cần thiết với bà bầu thế nào?*
Canxi là chất rất cần thiết đối với phụ nữ mang thai, đây là chất giúp thai nhi có một hệ xương, răng phát triển toàn diện và khỏe mạnh. Ngoài ra, canxi còn hỗ trợ quá trình phát triển tim, các cơ và hệ thần kinh của bé. Mẹ bầu có nhu cầu khoảng 1.200 mg canxi/ ngày, do đó ngoài chế độ ăn uống, các mẹ bầu thường dùng thêm sắt và canxi dạng thuốc. Cung cấp đủ lượng canxi sẽ giúp đảm bảo xương thai nhi được phát triển tốt nhất, tránh dị tật đồng thời người mẹ cũng ngăn ngừa nguy cơ bị các triệu chứng chuột rút, đau mỏi cơ, nhất là ba tháng cuối, dẫn đến tình trạng loãng xương, hư răng ở mẹ sau sinh. Nếu gặp những triệu chứng sau đây thì mẹ bầu hãy đi khám để bổ sung canxi ngay.

_Nguồn: Theo GĐVN_​


----------

